# La catolici



## renatapatry

Bună seara!

M-ați putea ajuta, vă rog frumos, cu o traducere pentru sintagma aceasta? Contextul este următorul: _*La catolici* s-a internalizat fenomenul “înstrăinării de lume” .
_
Mulțumesc frumos!


----------



## farscape

Bună,

Te putem ajuta dacă ne spui măcar în ce limbă vrei traducerea  ca să nu mai vorbesc de context şi încercarea ta de traducere, după cum cer regulile forumului...

farscape - moderator.


----------



## renatapatry

Îmi cer scuze. Am avut impresia că am scris. În engleză sau spaniolă. Mă gândeam la _For Catholics_, dar nu știu dacă e cea mai potrivită traducere.


----------



## farscape

Lipsa contextului - una-două propoziţii inainte şi după cea citată - face traducerea foarte dificilă._
_
Două sugestii care s-ar pute să ajute:_

In the Catholic world becoming "estranged from the world" has become an internalised phenomenon.

The Catholics have internalised the phenomenon of becoming "estranged from the world".
_
A _internaliza_ nu e un cuvânt care apare în dicţionarele uzuale dar presupun că e un calc şi are acelaşi înţeles ca în engleză.

Ca să folosesc propunerea ta - _for Catholics_ - îmi trebuie contextul, să-mi dau seama cum să  mă leg de rest; poate alţii au alte sugestii mai bune.

Numai bine,
f.


----------

